# Recommend a Laser for a PX4



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a fullsize Px4f that I am trying to find a good quality laser to fit on it. I would prefer a low profile but at this point I just want something that is tough and will retain its accuracy.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There is rumors that there may FINALLY be a backstrap laser made for the PX4 available in the next year - but we'll see


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> There is rumors that there may FINALLY be a backstrap laser made for the PX4 available in the next year - but we'll see


That may well be worth the wait. Will that be from Beretta or from Crimson Trace? I did hear Crimson Trace has the PX4 on their top 10 list for 2010.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

CT is looking into them.

Request it here...

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Support/RequestNewModels/tabid/170/Default.aspx

They said that out of 50,000+ requests, 3% were for the PX4... which was big enough for them to research it.


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

cougartex said:


> CT is looking into them.
> 
> Request it here...
> 
> ...


I think your link got truncated. I found it though.
crimsontrace.com/Home/Support/RequestNewModels/tabid/170/Default.aspx


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

I got the NcSTAR #ATPRLS. it was $65 and worked ok. I put about 40 rounds down range with no problem with it. It fit just fine on my .40 Px4. Took me about three shoots @ 15' to get it dialed in and it held just fine. I used it to hold me on paper out at 25' and 50' and get my sight picture set. then took it off. I have the tridjicon NS so not going to use it much. i like it as a tool so i can see how much i'm moving when shooting down range. once i get my sight picture set and get use to the Px don't think i will use it at all. i have only had the gun 4 days and put 150 rounds through it, but it is a very accurate gun. you really don't need a lazer. it will hit where you point it. The lazer worked just fine in the indoor gun range. I got a lazermax years ago for my S&W and packed it away somewhere, never used it much ether.


----------

